# Staffpad tempo on second repetition



## Ivan M. (Jan 8, 2022)

Is there a way to apply a slow down but only in the second repetition?
My line repeats, and I want to slow it down when ending the piece, however my second repetition only contains a single whole note, the slow down needs to happen before the “2. repetition” mark


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jan 8, 2022)

A workaround could be not to use repetition but copy/paste the whole part and change the tempo of the pasted part.


----------



## Kanter (Jan 8, 2022)

just move the beginning of your respective endings as many bars to the left as you need to accomodate the timely rit. in the second ending, even if you add redundancy to the written music.


----------

